# Spiritualists and Mediums



## Craig.Scott (Apr 9, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a book on Spiritualists, one from a Christians viewpoint. I ask ask a friend has came into vcontact with folk who believe this stuff through her work. She wants to understand their view, then defend the Christian position and witness ti them positively.

any help?






In Christ


----------

